
CSS Utility Classes and “Separation of Concerns” - adamwathan
https://adamwathan.me/css-utility-classes-and-separation-of-concerns/
======
zackkrida
@adamwathan thoughts on so-called 'silent' extends in scss, ie, the whole
'%class-name' thing? Could that work as a sufficient substitute for the LESS
class mixins?

~~~
adamwathan
The big issue with extends in my experience is that it changes your source
order which can cause unexpected bugs.

I'd stick with regular Sass mixins, and if you want to mix in an existing
utility, extract a mixin from that utility and mix it into both the component
and the utility.

